# Where to get HID's for cheap?



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

Im looking to get an HID conversion set for cheap. I hear there were some bosch based kits floating around for ~$300. The lamp type i need is 9004.
thanks


----------



## Anime Pimp (Sep 1, 2000)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (PhOO)*

A cheap HID set is just what it is... Cheap... Cheap Wires... Cheap Rebase... Cheap Crap Korean HIDs... On a side note... Bosch does not make a HID kit... Bosch makes some HID optic projectors but your not going to get anything like that for even close to $300... If the price is cheap then the product is cheap... Believe me... (Stay away from Ebay!!!)


[Modified by Anime Pimp, 3:39 PM 7-8-2002]


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Anime Pimp)*

I believe that Bosch makes some ballast and igniters also.
You do get what you pay for though.


----------



## yoo82 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Anime Pimp)*

hey hey hey....no korean bashing up in here puhahaha...damn Baltimorians! sike i'm one to peace.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (PhOO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Im looking to get an HID conversion set for cheap. I hear there were some bosch based kits floating around for ~$300. The lamp type i need is 9004.
thanks







[HR][/HR]​
If you want affordable look at ebay.com for used ones!


----------



## VOLTRON (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (PhOO)*

cheap and HID
sounds bad ... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Demon_GTI_CAT (May 11, 2002)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (VOLTRON)*

Try http://www.hids4less.com
Been thinking about either buying from them or a Bosch kit that looks similar to the lights on the r32 GTI


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Demon_GTI_CAT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bosch kit that looks similar to the lights on the r32 GTI[HR][/HR]​That would be the OEM headlights which is a n option on "any" European spec Golf MkIV .


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (PhOO)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Im looking to get an HID conversion set for cheap. I hear there were some bosch based kits floating around for ~$300. The lamp type i need is 9004.
thanks







[HR][/HR]​
Buy the real stuff http://www.autolamps-online.com or get something used, but going for the "cheap" stuf will end up costing you more in the long run...


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

hids4less.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

I agree with Cullen,highly recommend http://www.autolamps-online.com/







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8t Wolf (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Andy)*

We should organize a GB for HIDS conversion kit from autolamps.com. IM going to call to see if they do Gb this week. Who is interested?


----------



## 2FLYGTI (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (1.8t Wolf)*

count me in for a set.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIturbo6400 (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (2FLYGTI)*

Might be interested.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (1.8t Wolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We should organize a GB for HIDS conversion kit from autolamps.com. IM going to call to see if they do Gb this week. Who is interested? [HR][/HR]​You might wanna mail them Nick is out traveling alot...


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

i might be in for a set for my new mk4 looks..


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (1.8t Wolf)*

i'm in too if the GB is ON
let me know
[email protected]


----------



## 1.8t Wolf (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (skyline)*

i tired contacting autolamps.com but i havent been sucessful. if someone can help or organize a group buy i would great appreciate it


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (1.8t Wolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i tired contacting autolamps.com but i havent been sucessful. if someone can help or organize a group buy i would great appreciate it[HR][/HR]​#1 As I said Nick is out traveling alot...on business
#2 There are some issues on setting up a GB here on the Vortex nowadays..
Hold on I might be able to help out...


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i tired contacting autolamps.com but i havent been sucessful. if someone can help or organize a group buy i would great appreciate it
#1 As I said Nick is out traveling alot...on business
#2 There are some issues on setting up a GB here on the Vortex nowadays..
Hold on I might be able to help out...[HR][/HR]​
Help us out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (vwcruisn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i tired contacting autolamps.com but i havent been sucessful. if someone can help or organize a group buy i would great appreciate it
#1 As I said Nick is out traveling alot...on business
#2 There are some issues on setting up a GB here on the Vortex nowadays..
Hold on I might be able to help out...

Help us out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I just want my friggin shirt!!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (vwcruisn)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Help us out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Hold on I am working on it


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

Count me in!!!!
[email protected] 
Thanks!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

$499-579 is well worth the price for the quality of a kit you get from Autolamps. I am glad I spent my first $579 with them and not messed around with other places!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]$499-579 is well worth the price for the quality of a kit you get from Autolamps. I am glad I spent my first $579 with them and not messed around with other places![HR][/HR]​
Otherwise I would NOT be recomending them!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]$499-579 is well worth the price for the quality of a kit you get from Autolamps. I am glad I spent my first $579 with them and not messed around with other places!

Otherwise I would NOT be recomending them![HR][/HR]​Nor would I. I love pulling up next to kids who have these $30 "HID" bulbs, and asking them if they have their lights on


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (germanrox)*

I hope this GB will work out








Thanks Cullen for helping us out here.
One question, if I order these lights (from autolamps) and have them shipped to Canada, do I have to pay any taxes? 
Please keep us updated Cullen, Thanks buddy!


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (skyline)*

Probably not. There was no tax on the kit I bought and had shipped to Wa.


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (germanrox)*

Thanks germanrox


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (skyline)*

Well the first step now is we need at least *20 people* who are interested!
mail me [email protected] 
subject: autolamps
NO it has *NOT* started yet there are details to be worked out.
A) GB & Vortex 
B) pricing
Both are in the "making" though so to speak!


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

bump


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (skyline)*

Mail me as I stated above, we need 20 interested in this to continue..


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

Cullen, you have me as one of the 20 needed, right? I emailed ya yesterday. Let me know.
Thanks!
GS


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

Everyone who mailed me is in the list yes!


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

okay, just sent u anb email as well Cullen


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

how many ppl are there on the list now?


----------



## 24v (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (skyline)*

Put me on the list as very interested Cullen. I will not commit 100% without a price though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Boost Inside)*

It would be sweet to get the 6000k for like under 500 shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (skyline)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how many ppl are there on the list now?







[HR][/HR]​
We should be half way to 20 but, the EMBARASING part is that my harddrive gave partly up yesterday and all my 140mb of mails vanished well they are there "inside" the errors and bad sectors...
*SO all of you who already mailed me PLEASE DO SO AGAIN about being on the list!*


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

POST WATERFEST BUMP!!! Show was good...got nasty sunburn, wish a few more vendors were there. Swap meet was weak....show cars were pretty hot (so were the chicks!!!).
Cullen, I emailed you again! Thanks!
GS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Cullen, I emailed you again! Thanks!
[HR][/HR]​Ditto


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

Morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

any updates on this potential GB?? Cant wait for it to come true
BUMP


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

TTT!!!
Has everyone emailed Cullen again? He had PC trouble and needs the emails sent again of people who want in on the HID GB.
Hurry up and email him so we can get the HID kits soon!!
Thanks!
GS Audio


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

Morning Bump!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

TTT.....
Just a reminder....Cullen needs all people that are interested in this GB to email him ASAP so we can all get pricing and order our HID's!!
Thanks!


----------



## pentoro (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

If I can get something to convert my Hella smoked duals to HID, I'm interested, depending on price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll email cullen!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (pentoro)*

Well as it looks now there will be an "official" GB post soon, just hold on I am setting up my new PC tonight and I should have all the details soon..


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

Thanks Cullen! Can't wait!!


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

TTT.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (IMWALKIN)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hids4less.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​hmm. based on what? Your own personal experience? Keeping in the Vortex mentality, I highly doubt it..
I've had my HID kit from hids4less for well over a year and not a hint of problems. Philips ballasts and ignitors, all wiring top quality. Granted they aren't OEM HIDs, but the light output is 1000% better than stock, especially with my e-codes. 


[Modified by caj1, 1:35 PM 7-26-2002]


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (caj1)*

I went to the HIDS4LESS booth at Waterfest and checked out some of their products. They look pretty good. According to a few people that have dealt with either or both vendors (HIDS4LESS and AUTOLAMPS ONLINE), they have been happier with the AUTOLAMPS products. No one (I don't think) said that HIDS4LESS is garbage or made any other negative remarks. Based on peoples' comments from this great site we all post on (cheap attempt to kiss VWVortex ars), most consumers seemed much more pleased with the AUTOLAMPS kits. Also, the Euro guru Cullen (according to me,







hahaha - always give good advice and info) recommended using the AUTOLAMPS kits based on their quality and customer service....two important elements I look for when making a purchase. 
So, what I'm basically saying, no one is forcing anyone to buy from AUTOLAMPS. No one is trying to bury HIDS4LESS. Cullen has graciously worked on getting a group buy for us Vortexers who want HID's and has used AUTOLAMPS. That's all. If you want in, you (all VDubbers) are more than welcome to get in on this GB.
This post is not intended to start BEEF







! All we want is a great HID kit, a great price, and great lights for our great cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (Did I over do the "great" thing???)
Thanks for reading! This is only my opinion and not meant to offend anyone or cause any trouble.....just to keep the peace.







!
Thanks,
GS


----------



## skyline (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

Thanks Cullen, cant wait to hear about the GB details


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

hids4less USED TO buy the kits they offered from Autolamps, but then they didn't agree on the price anymore...


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

That's an interesting fact.







Hopefully others will read your note also.
How close are we to finalizing the GB?
LMK.
Thanks!
GS


----------



## 2FLYGTI (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

I'm in on the GB.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (2FLYGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm in on the GB.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​PLS mail me if you didnt TOPIC: AUTOLAMPS


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

Mail has been sent!
Thanks!
GS


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

AM TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

TTT again.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

Once again TTT


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

TTT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*








*FYI*








I emailed Cullen a whole bunch of times today cause it was slow at work and I had nothing better to do.....
He should have an answer for us regarding the HID GB very soon.
Sorry for bugging you so much Cullen!
Also, I sent payment for my Toledo lip.........let me know that you got it!
Thanks!
GS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

* TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif  *


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

TTT for the mid-day folks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## showdown (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Demon_GTI_CAT)*

Hello Demon,
What do you thing about HID4LESS??
Good product?
And comparative with the products sold by Sigma-automotive (BELLOF), LLTECH Motorsport,Autolamps-Online,...?
Thank you.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (showdown)*

TTT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

Hey Cullen, you got mail.................BuMp


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR] let me know that you got it!
Thanks!
GS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Everything is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (GtiVR6Guy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey Cullen, you got mail.................BuMp[HR][/HR]​No need to tell me my mobile tells me like in seconds after you hit SEND


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

TTT


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

Hello people.......this deal is great!!!! Take advantage!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

TTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

FYI....
The GB has begun....
Here is the thread to the instructions on how everything will happen (scroll to the end):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=444537 
Also, don't worry....there is still time to get in on this GB. The more people we get, the better the discount. So evryone, GET IN ON THIS!!!
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GS


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]FYI....
The GB has begun....
Here is the thread to the instructions on how everything will happen (scroll to the end):
[HR][/HR]​http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=444537&page=2


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Where to get HID's for cheap? (Cullen)*

TTT


----------

